# Outbackers.com Decals Ordering Now Open!!!



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check posts for link to ordering info...............


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Thanks
[/quote]


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

damar92 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Thanks
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.

Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.

We will be doing 1 line of usernames, so as in the case of Nonny, I can only do either 'Nonny' or 'Grunt0311', or 1 of each, or 2 of each, whatever.

Cost will be the $9 per set of 2, I think it will be easier to just have him mail them out. I will also check with him as far as payment method and whether he wants me to collect a total, or collect on a per order basis.

Please quote the entire thing so the instructions stay there.

1. Hokie......Maroon
2. H2oSprayer......Blue - 2
3. countrygirl..... Maroon 
4. nonny......Maroon (combined with Grunt0311s like last time but 4 this time)
5. grunt0311......what she said
6. 4Gentrys
7. skippershe......Maroon
8. campmg.........Maroon 
9. Calvin&Hobbes.....Maroon
10. fl_diesel
11. battalionchief3
12. Fire44..............Maroon
13. tdvffjohn............Maroon
14. Doxiedoglover...Blue
15. ED_RN
16. Sarg2505.........Maroon
17. Captdah
18. JSilvius
19. NobleEagle.........Maroon
20. Steve McNeil.......Maroon
21. Crismon4..........Blue
22. Mv945.....Maroon
23. SleeJcr....Maroon
24. BritsOnTour..............maroon
25. Scrib
26. Damar92.......Maroon-2
27. S_GA_LADY Maroon-2
28. Veek.............Maroon-2
29.
30.

Steve

Tim, I will email and ask how many characters we can use in the username.
[/quote]

Thanks

Thank you. Let me know when and where to send my payment.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.

Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.

We will be doing 1 line of usernames, so as in the case of Nonny, I can only do either 'Nonny' or 'Grunt0311', or 1 of each, or 2 of each, whatever.

Cost will be the $9 per set of 2, I think it will be easier to just have him mail them out. I will also check with him as far as payment method and whether he wants me to collect a total, or collect on a per order basis.

Please quote the entire thing so the instructions stay there.

1. Hokie......Maroon
2. H2oSprayer......Blue - 2
3. countrygirl..... Maroon 
4. nonny......Maroon (combined with Grunt0311s like last time but 4 this time)
5. grunt0311......what she said
6. 4Gentrys
7. skippershe......Maroon
8. campmg.........Maroon 
9. Calvin&Hobbes.....Maroon
10. fl_diesel
11. battalionchief3
12. Fire44..............Maroon
13. tdvffjohn............Maroon
14. Doxiedoglover...Blue
15. ED_RN
16. Sarg2505.........Maroon
17. Captdah
18. JSilvius
19. NobleEagle.........Maroon
20. Steve McNeil.......Maroon
21. Crismon4..........Blue
22. Mv945.....Maroon
23. SleeJcr....Maroon
24. BritsOnTour..............maroon - 2
25. Scrib
26. Damar92.......Maroon-2
27. S_GA_LADY Maroon-2
28. Veek.............Maroon-2
29.
30.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mv945 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Steve is there a pic of the decals?

Tami


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

SconnieJonny said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]
[/quote]

My name was incorrect on the first one I fixed it on this one.


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]
[/quote]

My name was incorrect on the first one I fixed it on this one.
[/quote]


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Captdah said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]
[/quote]

My name was incorrect on the first one I fixed it on this one.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.

Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.

We will be doing 1 line of usernames, so as in the case of Nonny, I can only do either 'Nonny' or 'Grunt0311', or 1 of each, or 2 of each, whatever.

Cost will be the $9 per set of 2, I think it will be easier to just have him mail them out. I will also check with him as far as payment method and whether he wants me to collect a total, or collect on a per order basis.

Please quote the entire thing so the instructions stay there.

1. Hokie......Maroon
2. H2oSprayer......Blue - 2
3. countrygirl..... Maroon 
4. nonny......Maroon (combined with Grunt0311s like last time but 4 this time)
5. grunt0311......what she said
6. 4Gentrys
7. skippershe......Maroon - 2
8. campmg.........Maroon 
9. Calvin&Hobbes.....Maroon - 4
10. fl_diesel
11. battalionchief3
12. Fire44..............Maroon
13. tdvffjohn............Maroon
14. Doxiedoglover...Blue
15. ED_RN........Maroon 2 sets of 2
16. Sarg2505.........Maroon
17. Captdah............Maroon - 2
18. JSilvius
19. Steve McNeil.......Maroon
20. Crismon4..........Blue
21. Mv945.....Maroon - 2
22. Sleecjr....Maroon
23. BritsOnTour..............maroon - 2
24. Scrib
25. Damar92.......Maroon-2
26. S_GA_LADY Maroon-2
27. Veek.............Maroon-2
28. SconnieJonny......Blue - 2
29. 2500Ram......Blue - 2
30.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

1. Hokie......Maroon
2. H2oSprayer......Blue - 2
3. countrygirl..... Maroon 
4. nonny......Maroon (combined with Grunt0311s like last time but 4 this time)
5. grunt0311......what she said
6. 4Gentrys
7. skippershe......Maroon - 2
8. campmg.........Maroon 
9. Calvin&Hobbes.....Maroon - 4
10. fl_diesel
11. battalionchief3
12. Fire44..............Maroon
13. tdvffjohn............Maroon
14. Doxiedoglover...Blue
15. ED_RN........Maroon 2 sets of 2
16. Sarg2505.........Maroon
17. Captdah............Maroon - 2
18. JSilvius
19. Steve McNeil.......Maroon
20. Crismon4..........Blue
21. Mv945.....Maroon - 2
22. Sleecjr....Maroon
23. BritsOnTour..............maroon - 2
24. Scrib
25. Damar92.......Maroon-2
26. S_GA_LADY Maroon-2
27. Veek.............Maroon-2
28. SconnieJonny......Blue - 2
29. 2500Ram......Blue - 2
30. RizFam ........Maroon - 2

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.

Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.

We will be doing 1 line of usernames, so as in the case of Nonny, I can only do either 'Nonny' or 'Grunt0311', or 1 of each, or 2 of each, whatever.

Cost will be the $9 per set of 2, I think it will be easier to just have him mail them out. I will also check with him as far as payment method and whether he wants me to collect a total, or collect on a per order basis.

Please quote the entire thing so the instructions stay there.
1. Hokie......Maroon
2. H2oSprayer......Blue - 2
3. countrygirl..... Maroon 
4. nonny......Maroon (combined with Grunt0311s like last time but 4 this time)
5. grunt0311......what she said
6. 4Gentrys
7. skippershe......Maroon - 2
8. campmg.........Maroon 
9. Calvin&Hobbes.....Maroon - 4
10. fl_diesel
11. battalionchief3
12. Fire44..............Maroon
13. tdvffjohn............Maroon
14. Doxiedoglover...Blue
15. ED_RN........Maroon 2 sets of 2
16. Sarg2505.........Maroon
17. Captdah............Maroon - 2
18. JSilvius
19. Steve McNeil.......Maroon
20. Crismon4..........Blue
21. Mv945.....Maroon - 2
22. Sleecjr....Maroon
23. BritsOnTour..............maroon - 2
24. Scrib
25. Damar92.......Maroon-2
26. S_GA_LADY Maroon-2
27. Veek.............Maroon-2
28. SconnieJonny......Blue - 2
29. 2500Ram......Blue - 2
30. RizFam ........Maroon - 2
31. HodgePodge.......Blue - 2


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I have removed my name from the list since we have decided to sell the OB.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mav (Oct 20, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> CLICK HERE TO ORDER
> 
> The gentleman just emailed me the link to order. The instructions are on the website. Just scroll down and you will see where to order. Remember, these are for sets of 2, so if you want 2, you order 1. If you want 4, you order 2.
> 
> ...


Done!

Quite easy to use! Thanks Steve!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Done! but no box appeared to enter my screen name into. Contacted ADC decal nt E-mail to help catch it.

Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Done....Thanks for your help.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks Steve. 
Just ordered mine and yes it was easy.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ordered!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Am I the only one having trouble ordering????








I am able to select a color and that's about it. I don't see anything that says Paypal...
I'm stumped, I just emailed the guy and am now waiting for help









Dawn


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Skippershe, just click the little icon that has the Visa & Mastercard logo and says Buy Now - right under the color selection...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mv945 said:


> Skippershe, just click the little icon that has the Visa & Mastercard logo and says Buy Now - right under the color selection...


I have tried repeatedly to do that...it appears that the logo is under the type on the page and won't allow me to click on it...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Skippershe, just click the little icon that has the Visa & Mastercard logo and says Buy Now - right under the color selection...


I have tried repeatedly to do that...it appears that the logo is under the type on the page and won't allow me to click on it...
[/quote]
Try to right click on it and then select 'open in new window'

See if that works. I've been checking throughout the day, and it works every time for me.

Steve
[/quote]
Hi Steve,
Kevin sent me a link that worked...Just placed my order! 
Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## Ride-n-10 (Sep 18, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


Let me know who to send payment to.

Thanks
Bill.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually, there is no reason for the list any more.

As Steve said, go to the first post and link and order


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Life is full of surprises and changes....I have decided to sell the Outback soooo I will not be needing the stickers. I have attempted to remove my name from the list. Right now I do not plan on replacing the Outback with anything. Hopefully later today I can complete the list of the many items I am including with it as part of the sale....if so I will list it in the for sale section.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Whoa, Countrygirl- I just picked myself up off the floor...I thought you'd be here for a long, long time! Hope everything is alright, sure have enjoyed your posts...remember, you dont have to leave the board entirely, as long as you have the Outbackers spirit! Take care.....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Bump
> 
> For those that have not ordered yet, please do so. The price quoted was for a certain quantity, so please, let's get to the number that you guys wanted.
> 
> Steve


Hi, Steve!!
I just ordered mine, with no problem, at all. I ordered one set of 2, in maroon. I noticed that he had it "Outbackerd" on the ordering site. I hope we don't get "Outbackerd.com" stickers!!







I don't think I want to be an "Outbackerd".







Appreciate you lining this up for us, and at such a great price!!








Darlene


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We ordered ours a few days ago too, glad you organised this!

Thanks, Ali


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If anybody was doubting the quality of these decals, DON'T!!! THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!







I just got my two today, and had "SOUTH-GA-LADY" put on mine, and it looks perfect. Didn't have sgalady, as I've been called everything from segalady to gaylady and back again. Hope everybody get theirs soon, too!! THANKS AGAIN!!
Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> If anybody was doubting the quality of these decals, DON'T!!! THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics please... Darlene...I would love to see what they look like!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Got ours! They do look great. Now- is there a uniform place where everyone has been placing them? Drivers side / front (or rear)? The back of our RQS looks like a clean sheet of white paper... I'm leaning toward just above the left rear tail light.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Received mine today too! They look great









Same question as Calvin&Hobbs, which side on the front would be best for placement??

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Got ours! They do look great. Now- is there a uniform place where everyone has been placing them? Drivers side / front (or rear)? The back of our RQS looks like a clean sheet of white paper... I'm leaning toward just above the left rear tail light.


UNIFORM????? That sounds wwwaaaayyyyyy to much like work!

We put 1 in the center of the front - under the OUTBACK name....looks like its part of the logo







and the other is just above the license plate....figure anyone following us will look there....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Front by drivers side marker light, rear also high where you want


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

With all of my modding I have done I completely forgot to get my decals.

I just order a set as an early X-mas to me from me.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> If anybody was doubting the quality of these decals, DON'T!!! THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics please... Darlene...I would love to see what they look like!
[/quote]
Hi, Dina!
I haven't put mine on, yet, and the waxy covering on the front won't let you really tell. I washed my OB, Monday afternoon, and I didn't get a chance to put them on today. Take my word for it, though. They look great!!








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Want more feedback about the stickers and how they look installed??

Go Here: Sticker Stuff


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I am so excited to get my sticker! I actually ordered a set of each color to see which would look best! I have a feeling the guy will get plenty of orders. Thanks for setting this up. I can't tell you how much I enjoy this website.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

woohoo! I ordered extras, too - just in case.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't been able to be on much lately. Just wanted you to know that Bill and I really like our combination stickers. He doesn't want one for his vehicle and I don't really need two so we'll not be ordering at this time. Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

ordered mine finally


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Paid for mine (4 maroon) by PayPal on the 23rd and am anxiously awaiting their arrival.



























































Somebody said patience was a virtue. Well, I must be short on that virtue.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Steve,

Do you know if you get an email confirmation? I ordered mine the other day & haven't heard anything









Thanks,
Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK Steve,

I just checked & I did get a rect from PayPal on the 25th. My PayPal acct is registered w/ my old aol acct & email address which I don't check often.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> You can now start ordering from this link...........
> Outbackers.com decal ordering website
> 
> Instructions are easy.
> ...










Thanks, 
Received mine the day before we left on our grand Canyon trip. Didn't have time to properly add them to the TT but put one on the back window of my TV. Looks great.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Just ordered ours today...

Can't wait to get them on our new 23RS when we pick it up in April/May.

They will truly make me feel like one of the gang!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

junkman said:


> Just ordered ours today...
> 
> Can't wait to get them on our new 23RS when we pick it up in April/May.
> 
> They will truly make me feel like one of the gang!


You became "one of the gang" the moment you signed up!

We're sure you'll enjoy the decals.

Dan


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve,

I just placed an order for 2 sets. I'll put them front and back on the Outback and put one on my truck.

Hope there is no issue with delivery to Canada. Can't wait to see them.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just received mine last night. If the weather is good tomorrow, another mod under my belt









Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I ordered mine on Saturday.









Walter


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Got mine yesterday and I am well pleased.

















































Only sad







thing is that I'll have to wait until it warms up to put them on.... probably next







spring

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I finally just ordered mine. Thanks again for setting this up for us.

Now you all you know when I pull into Zion's. Woohoooooo.....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## schellshock (Aug 2, 2005)

I placed my order. 2 sets blue and 2 sets maroon.

Jim


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Just ordered my Outbackers.com stickers. Can't wait. I love the way 'zoomzoom's looked. How long till they come in?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys are gong to love them. Sure makes a nice look on the Outback! Whenever I see an Outback on the road I immediately begin looking for the sticker.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just ordered mine. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Any other new owners????
> 
> Steve


just ordered ours

how big are they?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> They are about 5 X 14 if I remember correctly


Mine is still in the envelope in my kitchen







You're correct, it's about 4 or 5" x 14"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I ordered mine today


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Just ordered mine.

Mike


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Oudered ours today-Bill and Debbie "Rtavi"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Whoo, got my decals in the mail today. Now I have to figure out were to locate them, any ideas?


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Finally ordered two sets for the Outback!









Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Whoo, got my decals in the mail today. Now I have to figure out were to locate them, any ideas?


Folks have put them in various places. I wanted to be sure that it could be read on the road (as much to advertise this Site,a s anything) and also could be seen while parked at the CG. Soooooo, we have one on the back by the license plate (EVERYONE looks there!) and one on the nose under the 'swoosh' (looks like its Factory installed). I also have one for the TV to be installed this Summer.....


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

Steve,

Just a questions.... can we get 2 usernames on one sticker? I am sure the answer is somewhere I just couldn't find it (i.e. didn't look too hard).

Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

As per requested, here's how they look installed.....








- one on each side, one on the back









































Get those things ordered now, spring will be on us in no time flat......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks great zoomzoom!


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Just ordered ours tonight! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Just ordered mine for my SOB.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cajuncountry said:


> Just ordered mine for my SOB.


Good job Cajun









That's the spirit!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Just ordered mine... thanks for the picts of where to place em!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

First license plate brackets, now stickers...let's see what else I can find. Money doesn't sit around long in my household.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Got mine, now I just can't commmit to putting them on the 21rs when we are considering a 23rs......

Oh, what problems I have...........


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do what I did. Put them on the one you now have and when you sell it, just take off your screen name and leave on the Outbackers.com. Then order new ones for the new TT....It keeps the economy going


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> You can now start ordering from this link...........
> Outbackers.com decal ordering website
> 
> Instructions are easy.
> ...


OK are the instructions the same as 6packs instructions? I ordered the new ones but haven't put them on yet? I was thinking maybe today? I was also thinking maybe putting it on my tire cover?









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Same way, Tami. I did mine 2 weeks ago. Use a little isoprpyl alchohol to clean wax from area and stick on


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks John!

I decided not to do the tire cover after all, it was nasty looking.

Took me less than 5 minutes

















We already have one in the front & now have one in the back as well.









Looks Great Steve(Huntr70), thanks for setting this up for us.








Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks great Tami








Guess it's my turn, I've only had them for 6 months...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Looks great Tami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! So what's your excuse for the delay?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Looks great Tami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! So what's your excuse for the delay?








[/quote]
I have no excuse, I'm lazy...how's that?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I can relate to that excuse


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

just ordered ours tonight. Turnaround time???


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Got ours in the mail a few days after we ordered them. We were just waiting for good weather to put them on. Thanks zoomoom8 for the pictures. We couldn't agree on where to put them. Guess I should just order another set......


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We got ours on Monday







Real nice. Now, just need to decide where to put them


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I went the side route. We have an Outbackers license plate frame, so that covers the back end


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Dawn it looks great there!!
















It's about time you applied those stickers. Did you have to dust them off first?









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Very Nice Dawn it looks great there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











you're a riot alice!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Very Nice Dawn it looks great there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











you're a riot alice!
[/quote]


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Very Nice Dawn it looks great there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











you're a riot alice!
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm sure Dawn was thinking more along these lines...........


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Very Nice Dawn it looks great there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











you're a riot alice!
[/quote]









[/quote]

I'm sure Dawn was thinking more along these lines...........

















[/quote]

Yeah probably


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just noticed Bill's comment


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Just ordered ours. I'm in PA, so I hope they get here quick. We leave for Acadia National Park on Friday and I want everyone on the road seeing them.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Got mine in a month ago or so and finally got a chance to put them on. I figured I would blend them in with the factory logos and that those who know the secret handshake would know what they are.

Paul


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sort-of a hijack... Just wondering. How do you take decals OFF?

I have a sticker/decal that came on the camper from
the RV dealer. It is sorta looking crappy...
How do I get it off with out ruining the finish on the OB?

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I have been corresponding with a gentleman locally that will cut these decals for us.
> 
> Please add how many you want and what color. We WILL be doing blue and maroon. Also, please make sure your name is spelled as you want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Just ordered ours. I'm in PA, so I hope they get here quick. We leave for Acadia National Park on Friday and I want everyone on the road seeing them.


Sorry for the late addition to this post , just had to comment that Acadia National Park is a very nice park


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## kayakee (Jan 21, 2008)

Order 2 sets of them


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

I'M with you!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got mine last week!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just submitted my order and could not see clearly where to add my screen name to have it added to the decal. So I sent an e-mail to the address listed [email protected] and it came back as failed. This is not a good sign so who ever has the direct contact with this company please have them update the contact information.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

*


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.abcdecals.com/

His email address is on the home page.
I emailed him several times with a quick reply.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I ordered my decals and received in about 1 week. Haven't installed them yet, but they look great. Nice size too.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

We ordered ours and they look great. They'll be going on as soon as we have a not-so-humid day.

Terrific customer service, too. We put both our names on the decal, and they emailed us the design before making it to be sure that was what we wanted.

Fast service, and I was impressed with the time and effort they put into creating something we would be happy with.

Lynne


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered mine..............


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I just ordered mine.... so... so far I have a brake controller and a pair of "Outbackers" decals... hmmm I wonder what comes next??


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Just ordered mine...Can't wait to get them!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just ordered mine, too!!
Darlene


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just ordered ours!


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but can I add both my name & my hubby's name on 1 sticker?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Just ordered ours!


Got them yesterday!


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Got mine yesterday less than a week after ordering online. Took the '08 21RS (lightly used) out last weekend for the 1st time. What can I say. I'm in love again!!! I got an Equalizer 1000/10000 hitch and the Ultra Fab 3502 power jack installed along with a PDI at Candy's Campers in Murfreesboro, TN. Nice, nice folks!!!!!! thanks to Jim, Beth, Jason, and Adam!!! The 21rs is my first "stick" built camper. I've owned a Casita and currently own a Scamp 19' 5vr (for sale). I love the extra room and the many nice features of the 21rs. The only problem I'm having with the Outback is I'm having some difficulty sleeping at night-just thinking of when I can get off work to go camping and duplicating all the really cool mods folks have made here on the Outbackers forum. Plan to start this weekend with replacing the floor registers and relocating the hinges on the bathroom sink cabinet door, maybe caulking the tub/surround; oh, and putting the decals on!!!. I haven't been able to carry on a conversation the last few weeks without mentioning the Outback at least 3 or 4 times. Love the forum and thanks for all the info from all the ?s I've asked of members.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

titanizer said:


> Got mine yesterday less than a week after ordering online. Took the '08 21RS (lightly used) out last weekend for the 1st time. What can I say. I'm in love again!!! I got an Equalizer 1000/10000 hitch and the Ultra Fab 3502 power jack installed along with a PDI at Candy's Campers in Murfreesboro, TN. Nice, nice folks!!!!!! thanks to Jim, Beth, Jason, and Adam!!! The 21rs is my first "stick" built camper. I've owned a Casita and currently own a Scamp 19' 5vr (for sale). I love the extra room and the many nice features of the 21rs. The only problem I'm having with the Outback is I'm having some difficulty sleeping at night-just thinking of when I can get off work to go camping and duplicating all the really cool mods folks have made here on the Outbackers forum. Plan to start this weekend with replacing the floor registers and relocating the hinges on the bathroom sink cabinet door, maybe caulking the tub/surround; oh, and putting the decals on!!!. I haven't been able to carry on a conversation the last few weeks without mentioning the Outback at least 3 or 4 times. Love the forum and thanks for all the info from all the ?s I've asked of members.


Sounds like you've got the fever!
Happy Camping


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Got mine....counting the days!!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Just ordered ours!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

After seeing CA-NYCamper's decals on OB this past weekend, I had to order a pair for our TT too. Thanks! Now where to put them??? That's what makes mods both creative and fun.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just ordered ours!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My 21RS has the dealer applied exterior coating which is supposed to keep dirt from sticking to the trailer. I wonder if that will keep the stickers from adhering. Does anyone have any experience installing the stickers on this type of coating?


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> Check posts for link to ordering info...............


So your advertising for the rv center?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

funtimerv said:


> Check posts for link to ordering info...............


So your advertising for the rv center?
[/quote]
The only advertising going on here is for the Outbacker.com stickers.....

Don't know where you would have gotten any other idea.

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Check posts for link to ordering info...............


So your advertising for the rv center?
[/quote]
The only advertising going on here is for the Outbacker.com stickers.....

Don't know where you would have gotten any other idea.

Steve
[/quote]

So Steve, does "the rv center" sell outbacker.com stickers now? and if so you started advertising for them 4 years before you started working there.

Share your crystal ball. What are this weeks winning lottery numbers.

Atleast I should say thanks tho, cause I have to buy stickers for the new TV and now I don't have to go back and look for this post.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Share your crystal ball. What are this weeks winning lottery numbers.
> 
> Jim


3, 7, 19, 21, 27, 38, and 41

I'll expect a cut of it.......

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Share your crystal ball. What are this weeks winning lottery numbers.
> 
> Jim


3, 7, 19, 21, 27, 38, and 41

I'll expect a cut of it.......

Steve
[/quote]

Done


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

So...after looking at several pages of posts, I'm confused! Can you still get these decals? If so, how? What do they look like?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

The pic below shows mine. You can order the decals here.


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

i would be interested in : Kaoss_Kanpers


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Just ordered mine.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Just ordered mine.


USNYC... You rock! You haven't even took delivery yet and you're having a blast. I'm the same way myself so I can relate!


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

i would be interested in : Kaoss_Kanpers


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

kanpers said:


> i would be interested in : Kaoss_Kanpers


As that's your second post with the same entry I think I have to say... great! Go ahead and order them!


----------



## ridered (Jun 9, 2009)

huntr70 said:


> Check posts for link to ordering info...............


I just became a member of this site and am thankfull. I was wondering which decals you are referring to since mine are all comming off after only 3 years. Please let me know so that I can get some as well.

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ridered said:


> Check posts for link to ordering info...............


I just became a member of this site and am thankfull. I was wondering which decals you are referring to since mine are all comming off after only 3 years. Please let me know so that I can get some as well.

Thanks 
Mark
[/quote]

These decals are personalized decals that can be ordered with your *Outbackers name* on it - click here......


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

OK I must expose my ignorance ... Why is it just me that does not understand where to go when I open the decal link.
The link takes you to abcdecals.com ... but where do you go from there to order the decals?








I thought I knew computers and the web... need more hints. Thanks, Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Gr8daggett said:


> OK I must expose my ignorance ... Why is it just me that does not understand where to go when I open the decal link.
> The link takes you to abcdecals.com ... but where do you go from there to order the decals?
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that site has shutdown or temporarily down. If you are famaliar with whois (whois.net), you can do a search for abcdeals.com. At this time, it shows that this domain is registered thru 2013.

Rick


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

rdvholtwood said:


> OK I must expose my ignorance ... Why is it just me that does not understand where to go when I open the decal link.
> The link takes you to abcdecals.com ... but where do you go from there to order the decals?
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that site has shutdown or temporarily down. If you are famaliar with whois (whois.net), you can do a search for abcdeals.com. At this time, it shows that this domain is registered thru 2013.

Rick
[/quote]

I think the ABC Decal link is officially dead. There are other decal places around. Do you think anybody would have a problem if I had some other outfit duplicate the design? I don't want to infringe on any copyrights or trademarks or anything.

Moderators feel free to chime in!

Thanks


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I can make these decals since whomever was doing them has disapeared. Who would I talk to about permission to do these for all of the new members who missed out before? This is not spam or a scam. I am really an Outback owner. We have a new 2013 230RS and love it. Anybody with info please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> I can make these decals since whomever was doing them has disapeared. Who would I talk to about permission to do these for all of the new members who missed out before? This is not spam or a scam. I am really an Outback owner. We have a new 2013 230RS and love it. Anybody with info please let me know. Thanks


Create a new thread (this one is really old) with all the details and then link that new thread into another reply on this thread. I will then close this thread and everyone will know to go to yours.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

So what do the decals look like and is there a link to the new thread and decals?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

NFARCH - This post is old and there are no orders taken here. Please watch for a post for decals.

Rick


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

NFARCH - This post is old and there are no orders taken here. Please watch for a new post for decals.

Rick


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I can not find the link about the decals please repost the link. Thanks


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

rdvholtwood said:


> NFARCH - This post is old and there are no orders taken here. Please watch for a new post for decals.
> 
> Rick


Will do oops!


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I will be making the decals for Outbackers.com real soon. I will start a new post and they will lock this one. Thanks, Marty


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> I will be making the decals for Outbackers.com real soon. I will start a new post and they will lock this one. Thanks, Marty


Click HERE to be taken to new post.


----------

